# It is Only December guys...



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

keep on hanging in there. I too am bored but with this time off I am trying to get a positive attitude going back into the green part next season. As well as recharge my body. It only takes a few dips in the jet stream to get things rolling.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree too. I am looking forward to next season as well. It just sucks that I am not making any cashola. Lake Erie here is wide open for business, some one justs needs to flip that switch to on. Then the fun beginspayup


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*I agree*

To Hang In there...Iknow the long term shows no snow...These weather guessers are all over the place this year...It can all change real quick...and It will...The snow will be here.
Sure Its a bit late...but we will all get hit hard soon as that crazy jet stream stops pulling warm air up here and there. alot of storms brew up real fast. so put the sign away and chill xysport


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

im ready to sell out i got a 100 seasonal res contracts and im going to go broke paying my worker salery for sitting home or working on equipment. I think its my fault bc ever since i bought a plow in feb '05 it stoped snowing. and ive used the plow 15 times that is just crazy. Im going tommarow to get my class A. Just clean out one of my dads semis, changed the oil and polised it up. i get my lisence and off to the road i go. Maybe then it will snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh now dont sell out yet. Just hang in till end of Jan. If we got nothing by then, then I would consider. I understand and agree 100% about the overhead issue, but just hang in there!!!! We dont need us dropping like flies out there!!!!


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Be Strong Bro This Is Part Of The Buz.. One Of The Easiest To Start And Loose. You Are Batteling The Tuffest Client In The World(mother Nature). We Are All In The Same Boat. In Order To Be Successful In This Business You Need To Diversified, Next Season Get Just Enough Seasonal Winter Contracts To Cover Your Expenses(gaurenteed Income) And Put The Rest On Per Push.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

thats what i wanted to do i got 100 prepaid customers and 50 per push and the calls stoped. Its really hard in our market to get cust. bc thier are 100s of plow guys. I think that if this year we dont get any snow then we wont be getting any seasonal contracts next year.


----------



## BENJAMIN'S (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Everyone...

Darwin says that the strongest will survive. Hang in there...giving up now will result in massive losses well beyond this winter. Eat your losses now and next year at this time you'll be begging for subs.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i keep telling myself to hang on but im losing strength


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Kosty;343672 said:


> im ready to sell out i got a 100 seasonal res contracts and im going to go broke paying my worker salery for sitting home or working on equipment. I think its my fault bc ever since i bought a plow in feb '05 it stoped snowing. and ive used the plow 15 times that is just crazy. Im going tommarow to get my class A. Just clean out one of my dads semis, changed the oil and polised it up. i get my lisence and off to the road i go. Maybe then it will snow.


Heres a suggestion.....If youre going broke paying your worker.......Um.....Lay him off


----------

